# URGENTLY need to re home my female rats



## Lorrie1988 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello All

I am very sad to say that I need to re home my 2 female ratties this week urgently due to some unexpected family circumstances. 

They are beautiful friendly 4 month old girls who love attention and to be handled as I have had them since babies.

I am based in Falmouth, Cornwall, please please can somebody help me?

Thanks from one very sad ratty owner :'(


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi,
I'm near Okehampton in Devon, and I could possibly take them on for a while and rehome them.

Do they come with a cage? Do they have any health issues?


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

This thread can be closed. Lorrie has found a home for these girls


----------

